# Problems putting JVC Everio recording on Youtube



## paddylulu (Apr 26, 2010)

I am trying to upload a JVC Everio video recording on to Youtube following the simple, user-friendly instructions which are themselves on Youtube at YouTube - JVC Everio Tutorial: One Touch Upload to YouTube. 

However, having dragged and dropped my selected files into the "SELECTED CANDIDATES" window, I clicked on the NEXT button and get the error message "Cannot connect to the network", even though my internet access is working perfectly.

Any ideas?

Kindest regards

Paddylulu


----------



## Chris at JVC (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Chris and I work for JVC. I am sorry to hear that you are having problems with your software. If you can get me the answer to a couple of questions, it's possible that I can help you.

1. What OS do you have?

2. What version of Everio Media Browser? You can find this by launching the software and then going to Help>Version info. I am looking for something along the lines of "Ver 2.02.106".

In the interim, I have a work around for you. From your You Tube account, you can upload JVC files directly as well. I realize this is not as convenient, but it may be an acceptable temporary solution..

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ixajeff (May 16, 2010)

I am having the same problem with my jvc everio. I saw there is an update for the software, but it won't let me download it until I uninstall the one I already have. Before i do that, i want to be sure I won't lose the videos that are already on there. What can I do, other than import them to itunes? I still want to be able to put them on Youtube before I lose them.

Is there anyway I can take the videos out of the Everio media browser and put them on my desktop or in Windows Media player?

tx


----------



## Chris at JVC (Apr 29, 2010)

ixajeff said:


> I am having the same problem with my jvc everio. I saw there is an update for the software, but it won't let me download it until I uninstall the one I already have. Before i do that, i want to be sure I won't lose the videos that are already on there. What can I do, other than import them to itunes? I still want to be able to put them on Youtube before I lose them.
> 
> Is there anyway I can take the videos out of the Everio media browser and put them on my desktop or in Windows Media player?
> 
> tx


Hi,

You won't loose the videos if you do the update. They are generally located in a folder in "User Name/Video/Media Browser". Simply do the update, then add that folder back to the Browser. 

You can also use the videos in that folder in any other application. No need to move them to your desktop. Just keep them there.

Chris


----------



## paddylulu (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris

Regarding the JVC Everio.S GZMS120.

Sorrry I haven't responded sooner - I remember in an earlier posting you gave a link (I think) to the webpage where all the new Everio downloadsd are and which one to download.

I cannot locate that posting and would be most grateful if you could remind me of that webpage once again.

Sorry to trouble you and thanks again for your continued patience and help.

Kindest regards

Paddylulu


----------



## Chris at JVC (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Paddylulu,

When you launch the Everio Media Browser, it should check to see if you have the latest version. You can also select "Help/Check the latest version online" from within the software.

Alternately, this is the direct link to the web page for your specific model: http://www.pixela.co.jp/oem/jvc/mediabrowser/e/mediabrowser_sd/download.html

There was an update that addresses the You Tube issue which was released in late April.

I hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## paddylulu (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris 

Thanks again for getting back to me.

I followed the link http://www.pixela.co.jp/oem/jvc/medi.../download.html and followed the instruction to download the corrective patch to turn it into version 1.00.015. It definitely IS 1.00.015 now - I checked in the Help menu.

Unfortunately I am still getting the same message "Cannot connect to the network".

Should I try downloading a later version of the Everio software? Or would this be compatible with my camera? (GZ-MS120).

Once again, I am most grateful for you continued help - I am at my wit's end with this as I have various videos of live cabaret performances I've done which I so wish to upload to Youtube ASAP.

Kindest regards

Paddylulu


----------



## Chris at JVC (Apr 29, 2010)

paddylulu said:


> Chris
> 
> Thanks again for getting back to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Paddylulu,

It can be tough to troubleshoot something like this over the internet. For most users, the update seems to resolve the problem. A different version of the software would not help.

For your situation, I believe the best solution is to use the upload function in You Tube. Simply log in to You Tube, go to "My Videos" and select "Upload".

I have found this to work well.

Chris


----------



## paddylulu (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris

Thanks again for your help regarding the above - I now have another problem - I understand that my Everio is beyond warranty and therefore I cannot expect you to be a technical support service any more so if you don't respond I entirely understand.

Battery is fully charged but when I open the monitor the lens guard does click open automatically as it should - the little blue vertical line to the left of the monitor flashes up and down for a few seconds and then the red and green lights at the back, above the battery pack, flash alternately like broken traffic lights and nothing shows up on the monitor - I have tried removing and re-inserting the battery but to no avail.

Have you heard of this happening before?

Should I just take it into to my local JVC dealer?

Thanks again for your help.

Kindest regards

PaddyLulu


----------

